# "Woman stuck on toilet for two years, police say"



## dice (Mar 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *WICHITA, Kansas (AP)* -- Deputies say a woman in western Kansas became stuck on her boyfriend's toilet after sitting on it for two years.
> 
> Ness County Sheriff Bryan Whipple said it appeared the 35-year-old Ness City woman's skin had grown around the seat. She initially refused emergency medical services but was finally convinced by responders and her boyfriend that she needed to be checked out at a hospital.
> 
> ...



Source: CNN.com


----------



## Westside (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't know if I should feel guilty for being turned on by this.


----------



## tomqman (Mar 13, 2008)

well at least she didnt have to get up to go for a shit


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 13, 2008)

urgh!!!! thats gross! she has some serious mental health issues!!!


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 13, 2008)

hmm if i sit in my computer chair can i grow the same attachment...


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 13, 2008)

sounds kinda like sloth from the movie se7en...


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 13, 2008)

Ahh, I read this, this morning. Very very odd story.


----------



## Javacat (Mar 14, 2008)

i need pics



fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 14, 2008)

linkiboy go back to bed !


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 14, 2008)

I should watch se7en again...


----------



## MC DUI (Mar 14, 2008)

How the heck does your skin grow over a toilet seat....


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 14, 2008)

she was SUPER OVERWIEGHT


----------



## paul1991 (Mar 14, 2008)

The most fasinating thing ive read in a while.

Did any body digg it yet?


----------



## gblock247 (Mar 14, 2008)

hmmmm.....


----------



## science (Mar 14, 2008)

Two years? Holy shit!


----------



## Relys (Mar 14, 2008)

Both of them have metal heath issues. Don't feed the attention whores, move along people.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 14, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> I don't know if I should feel guilty for being turned on by this.



We both should...


----------



## phoood (Mar 14, 2008)

Did anyone hear about the woman who lived on her couch for four years?
It was stuck to her, and she never moved..

I don't know where to find the article though.

edit-http://www.wftv.com/news/3643877/detail.html
just google woman stuck on couch
>_>


----------



## Relys (Mar 14, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe all 3 of us should go get some counseling together.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 14, 2008)

Relys said:
			
		

> JKR Firefox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GBATemp.  Home of the biggest bunch of sickos on the internets.  Be proud people.  Be proud.


----------



## TheStump (Mar 14, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Two years? Holy *shit!*



Yeah, it must have been huge.


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 14, 2008)

I hope they had two toilets


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 14, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> I hope they had two toilets









I just read that the boyfriend is going to face charges now.  I don't know which one of them is more fucked up.  

Maybe it's just the evil side of me, but it makes me wonder if the boyfriend didn't alert authorities because he had her in a bit of a blackmail situation.


----------



## dakeyras (Mar 14, 2008)

MC DUI said:
			
		

> How the heck does your skin grow over a toilet seat....



Not that uncommon (the skin growing over an inanimate object part, no the toilet part). You also see it happen with things like bracelets and necklaces.


----------



## matriculated (Mar 14, 2008)

I read a report on another site that mentioned that her Dad used to terribly-physically abuse her and that's why the bathroom is her safe place - I guess to escape her beatings she would lock herself in the bathroom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So sad but her boyfriend should have gotten help for her after the first day or so.


----------



## Maktub (Mar 14, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Two years? Holy shit! loo!


Fixed.


----------



## soliunasm (Mar 14, 2008)

According to the Detective on the case, they're pressing charges on the boyfriend because she was a "contained self-choosing adult" or something like that.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 14, 2008)

so did she not take a shower for 2 years?
must have a frickin dirty butt


----------



## Javacat (Mar 14, 2008)

I wonder whether she ever wiped or flushed :/


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 14, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> Relys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but that spot is already taken by **CENSORED BY RULE 1 & 2**.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 14, 2008)

Did she remember to close the lid?


----------



## FrEEz902 (Mar 14, 2008)

What
the
Fu-*HELL?*

Why would someone wanna sit on a toilet seat for 2 years o.O. I can understand the couch, or a computer chair (TV, and stuck to WoW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but, a toilet? I mean that's just boring


----------



## azotyp (Mar 14, 2008)

I guess that was really comfortable toilet


----------



## FrEEz902 (Mar 14, 2008)

azotyp said:
			
		

> I guess that was really comfortable toilet



Must've had some kind of super-soft cotton toilet seat thing. Anyone who has that is a complete dope though


----------



## azotyp (Mar 14, 2008)

Maybe she had this


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 14, 2008)

Early april fools?


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 11, 2008)

Thats just amazingly disgusting.


----------



## BORTZ (May 12, 2008)

wat


----------



## PlooBloo (May 12, 2008)

How did her skin grow around the toilet..? @[email protected] That's.. gross. D:


----------



## Narin (May 12, 2008)

PlooBloo said:
			
		

> How did her skin grow around the toilet..? @[email protected] That's.. gross. D:


Because she sat on it for so long? The human body is continually growing and renewing itself. Old skin cells die and new skin cells grow in its pace. So having an object pressed against your body for extended periods of time, no matter what it is, the skin will start growing around it. Be it bracelets, rings or toliet seats. Its similar to how trees grow around objects place around or in them at an early stage of their development like signs, ropes, chins, ect.


----------



## King Zargo (May 12, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> PlooBloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very smart Mr. Scientist.


----------



## Trolly (May 12, 2008)

Dude, 6 years on a couch is even worse, that sounds disgusting. How could you not find that ridiculously painful? Her skin was grafted into the sofa. And the toilet seat is just weird. I mean, how could you even sleep??


----------



## moozxy (May 12, 2008)

Wouldn't you get haemorrhoids?


----------



## B-Blue (May 12, 2008)

OMG! VERY FUNNY


----------



## OrcMonkey© (May 12, 2008)

and creepy


----------



## pasc (May 12, 2008)

and she didn´t collapse ? How did she sleep ?


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 13, 2008)

how'd she do anything????


----------



## OSW (May 13, 2008)

SleepingDragon said:
			
		

> how'd she do anything????


thats the thing. she probably didn't.


----------



## Scoobos (May 13, 2008)

This should be encouraged, more americans should do this. Just think for 2 years she did not do the usual American thing of burning 10 gallons of petrol every day. Her contribution to the fight against environment damage deserves a medal.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 13, 2008)

Maybe she was waiting for him to dump her.


----------



## Man18 (May 13, 2008)

Anyone hear about the woman who left stuff inside her and like 9 months later a small person popped out!?


----------

